# Saturdays The Day



## SeatoSummit2012 (Sep 29, 2012)

Well its about that time...Finally!!!! Taking a look tomorrow evening, then its game on. If anyone wants to join, let me know by tomorrow. (Bismarck area.)


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

The forecast looks good with the rain removed:


> Mostly sunny, with a high near 64. South wind 5 to 10 mph becoming north northwest in the afternoon.


Am looking forward to the stories on Sat. night.


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

Hope everyone has a safe and enjoyable hunt, birds or no birds. Enjoy it while you still can.


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

Out this morning, got a couple of roosters and one sharptail by 9 am. Had to drive south quite a ways to see any birds. Around my house, used to see a vehicle an hour or more on pheasant opener but with the CRP gone, none of us have seen any vehicles all day. Quietest it has been since the mid 1980's. When I stopped by the cafe on the way home, they said they had not seen hardly any hunters. I wonder when the Chamber's of Commerce and local businesses will realize the party is over and all their dreams of economic development based on hunting are gone? When asked to work with farmers and sportsmen on land access, the Farm Bill and CRP, when we had CRP, fee hunting was non existent and farmers used to welcome hunters, they never lifted a finger to see a decade in the future. Now they have to live with the results.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I was just out for a couple hours this morning before the burning sloughs started and the smoke got too bad. Put up 3 roosters and 2 hens with no shots fired. The dogs had a workout down in the cattails. With the low water levels many places can be walked that were too wet before. So now the deer are bedding in that cover and making some nice trails for hunters. I agree that this is like the early 80s. I did not see any other hunters. Almost all my old spots are corn stubble now. Tomorrow I plan a longer scout like indsport.

But it was great weather. How often do you see butterflies on the phez opener?


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

> When asked to work with farmers and sportsmen on land access, the Farm Bill and CRP, when we had CRP, fee hunting was non existent and farmers used to welcome hunters, *they* never lifted a finger to see a decade in the future. Now they have to live with the results.


Who is THEY not trying to critiize just trying to follow your post..


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

He might mean the Chamber of Commerce in the local communities. They were offered several programs to increase access to hunting ground around their communities but failed to act. For myself, if I'm going to plan to eat at a local cafe when hunting, I prefer to be hunting some decent ground reasonably close by. Otherwise I go elsewhere. But that's just me.

Hope Sunday goes good for everyone. Remember 75% of the birds taken, are shot by the end of the second weekend.


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

I was talking about the Chamber of Commerce and upon further thought, the state dept of tourism could have helped as well.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

We saw more birds in the SE than we did last year, but that's not saying much. The cover is disapearing more each day. The dry weather is making that ideal. The dogs and our group got a nice work out. The 3 of us ended up with 6. Didn't see a whole lot of other hunters. Experienced my first ever roadside game check in Lamoure. Didn't sound like the wardens were seeing a whole lot of pheasants. Speaking of Lamoure...Wow, the landscape has sure changed there a lot over the last 5 years. Pretty sad.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Rick Acker said:


> We saw more birds in the SE than we did last year, but that's not saying much. The cover is disapearing more each day. The dry weather is making that ideal. The dogs and our group got a nice work out. The 3 of us ended up with 6. Didn't see a whole lot of other hunters. Experienced my first ever roadside game check in Lamoure. Didn't sound like the wardens were seeing a whole lot of pheasants. Speaking of Lamoure...Wow, the landscape has sure changed there a lot over the last 5 years. Pretty sad.


Same here, was checked twice between dove/grouse. I think they are starting to get bored.


----------



## Silentshot (Sep 9, 2012)

I tell you one thing I walked and walked and drove and drove. Though this is my first time ever huntin birds I grew up hunting. I know they need cover food and water close. That being sad I'm pritty let down in my first two days to be honest I had high hopes I only seen one rooster and it was walking a Long side of the road it jumped up flew over a hunters head and his buddy with a dog landed 40 ft in front of them they never even jumped it or seen it. Is anywhere around minor huntable all I see is corn fields. If someone can tell me wht I'm doing wrong or an area I should be around on me please. I put in 12hrs in two days only thing I seen was some Hungarian partridge. I hope someone had luck and everyone was safe.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I went out today with my son and father in law, we saw alot of birds compared to the last couple of years, a few groups of 9-10 roosters. We lost a couple in some cattails, hopefully that will come to an end with the new pup,(1 1/2 yr old springer) he did find a couple that we dropped in the cattails, I am thinking by the end of the season or sooner he will have it figured out. It was way too warm out there today for my liking. We did see several other hunters today. Came home with 6 and 2 Huns. Should have done some more clays this summer. The only bad thing is I will probably not make it out for a couple of weeks.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Silentshot said:


> I tell you one thing I walked and walked and drove and drove. Though this is my first time ever huntin birds I grew up hunting. I know they need cover food and water close. That being sad I'm pritty let down in my first two days to be honest I had high hopes I only seen one rooster and it was walking a Long side of the road it jumped up flew over a hunters head and his buddy with a dog landed 40 ft in front of them they never even jumped it or seen it. Is anywhere around minor huntable all I see is corn fields. If someone can tell me wht I'm doing wrong or an area I should be around on me please. I put in 12hrs in two days only thing I seen was some Hungarian partridge. I hope someone had luck and everyone was safe.


They are out there. We have all been there. If this is your first time hunting birds, and you saw one, I would chalk it up as an OK day.

Do some scouting around/driving. This is probably the #1 thing you can do to find them. There are times where we will work a giant piece of land, see nothing, drive 15-20 miles away from said spot, and limit out in 20 minutes. If you are referring to Milnor, you are in the right area. Just do some more driving/scouting.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

94NDTA said:


> They are out there. We have all been there. If this is your first time hunting birds, and you saw one, I would chalk it up as an OK day.
> 
> Do some scouting around/driving. This is probably the #1 thing you can do to find them. There are times where we will work a giant piece of land, see nothing, drive 15-20 miles away from said spot, and limit out in 20 minutes. If you are referring to Milnor, you are in the right area. Just do some more driving/scouting.


X2. It takes time to figure out the patterns of the birds but you'll get it. Weather and cover play a major role and what the birds use changes with weather. Once it snows a bit the birds get concentrated and easier to find. You'll see tracks. We all like to get out for opener, it is exciting and pleasant outside, but the best hunting comes after early Nov.


----------



## Silentshot (Sep 9, 2012)

94NDTA said:


> Silentshot said:
> 
> 
> > I tell you one thing I walked and walked and drove and drove. Though this is my first time ever huntin birds I grew up hunting. I know they need cover food and water close. That being sad I'm pritty let down in my first two days to be honest I had high hopes I only seen one rooster and it was walking a Long side of the road it jumped up flew over a hunters head and his buddy with a dog landed 40 ft in front of them they never even jumped it or seen it. Is anywhere around minor huntable all I see is corn fields. If someone can tell me wht I'm doing wrong or an area I should be around on me please. I put in 12hrs in two days only thing I seen was some Hungarian partridge. I hope someone had luck and everyone was safe.
> ...


Thanks man well have to keep workin at it. I fel that area must have played a huge part we were in the area of Lansford, grano, Tolley and bow bells.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

went out for the residents only season on public land made to walks with my seven year old son and two dogs and had my 3 birds. going to be another stellar year down here.


----------



## upland420 (Dec 27, 2004)

KurtR said:


> went out for the residents only season on public land made to walks with my seven year old son and two dogs and had my 3 birds. going to be another stellar year down here.


A. Shouldnt this be reported on the *SO*Dak outdoors website?

B. Plenty of birds in SoDak? Thank you, Captain Obvious.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

a. your welcome

B. it was on public land and that seems to be a point of contention on here so thought i would just throw it in there. Didnt know this was just about nodak either it just says saturday is the day doesnt it? Or did i miss some thing does the title say saturday is the day in nodak? I understand the ****ty attitude though as i probally would feel the same way living in a state with 3 pheasants left and four blades of grass according to the people that live there.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

KurtR said:


> a. your welcome
> 
> B. it was on public land and that seems to be a point of contention on here so thought i would just throw it in there. Didnt know this was just about nodak either it just says saturday is the day doesnt it? Or did i miss some thing does the title say saturday is the day in nodak? I understand the sh*tty attitude though as i probally would feel the same way living in a state with 3 pheasants left and four blades of grass according to the people that live there.


C. There are plenty of birds in ND....just don't go around telling anyone. This is the first year I can remember in awhile where I almost hit a pheasant driving...10 miles out of Fargo.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

D. This is not a site for ND only. (for those who think it is)

Glad to hear you had a good weekend KurtR. I was glad to see the birds back again.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Longshot said:


> D. This is not a site for ND only. (for those who think it is)
> 
> Glad to hear you had a good weekend KurtR. I was glad to see the birds back again.


Diddo


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

yep for any one that wants to have a good time wait till about december and come to the public land around here. A few inches of snow and crops being gone and deer hunting wraping up makes that an ideal time for any one to shoot a bunch of birds.


----------



## upland420 (Dec 27, 2004)

Longshot said:


> D. This is not a site for ND only. (for those who think it is)


Nope...apparently it's just CALLED *NODAK* outdoors, for the heck of it. Must be a shill for the SODAK tourism board. :rollin:


----------



## Brad N (Mar 7, 2006)

Well, this thread took longer than I excepted to get off topic. Some things never change.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

upland420 said:


> Longshot said:
> 
> 
> > D. This is not a site for ND only. (for those who think it is)
> ...


Well there is a section on hog hunting on nodak outdoors so do tell where are the hogs up there? I know better than to argue with a 14 year old and an internet conecton but ask your dad what common sense is. It will help you out in life greatly.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Enough, keep it on topic and go argue with each other in private messages.


----------

